# blog review



## Chi Chi (Mar 7, 2010)

We started a blog a while back this year to document our farm journey. this was before we had any animals...Would like to get some feedback on the blog to see if we are heading in the right direction or if there are things that we need to change. Thanks.

http://operationhomestead.blogspot.com/

I am also interested in setting up a web page- preferable free/cheep- any advice or recommendations?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Love your blog and pics....very nice..... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## Chi Chi (Mar 7, 2010)

Thank you! We were hoping we were heading in the right direction and not boring people to tears.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your welcome....not boring at all.....I love it.... :thumb: :hi5: :hug:


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

:thumb: Nice blog, interesting and great pics. Keep up the good work. Check out Wix.com for a free website. I use it. You can use their templates or design your own like I did. Good luck.


----------



## Chi Chi (Mar 7, 2010)

Thank you Peggy. I guess that is my next big project or maybe I should move it into the winter project list.  I need to make thru our first breeding season with both the sheep and the goats. I am going to keep my fingers cross that they know what to do.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I really liked it....I was interested and the pictures were really good. keep up the good work


----------



## Chi Chi (Mar 7, 2010)

Thanks Roger! We are definitely trying.


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

Love it! Very cool! I finally get to "see" your sheep lol! It's fun to see pics of Addison too..that one was adorable of her resting her head against I think it was Chip..


----------



## Polarhug (Jul 1, 2010)

Love your blog Chi Chi! 

Inspired me to try one, but i'm kinda stuck now... so if you could help me out that would be great! How do you get your posts to categorize into "Labels"

I'm stumped. It just wants to label them by date. Any ideas?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

polarghug you do that in the layout of the blog -- then choose for them to be in a list. 

chi chi the only thing I would do is add a "follow" button - because I forget to go to a blog unless I have it in my following list and I would love to follow yours but I know I wont remember to do so unless it shows up on my dashboard.


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

I love it! The sheep are great! We have an Icelandic breeder here in Alabama. We may have to pay a visit when the land is done. :greengrin: I've been wanting Jacob's sheep, but no one has them here. I was thinking of getting a good registered flock and start breeding them. Hubby says I have to rehome the goats first. (too many hay burners) I guess I'll wait on getting more sheep. Or sneak them in when he's not looking. :shades: 

Gina


----------



## Chi Chi (Mar 7, 2010)

Karen-Thank you. Now to work on a website- your's is soo nice. :drool: I am glad you got to see the sheep! They are so much smaller than most sheep but can be a little bit of a handful when we give vaccines and worm them. They are now starting to come with in arms length without flying all over the place. When they see me take the chickens and the g hens out treats(leftovers from the kitchen) they come very close to the fence wondering where their's is. We have a ton of pictures of Addison and Chip cuddling. We just love them goats!

Polarhug- Thanks! It does have something to do when you lay things out in the blog. I did get frustrated with that at one point and had to have my better half figure it out for me. I will double check with him when he gets home. The blog thing can be time consuming at times but it has been fun. My next step is a fan page on fb then maybe a web page.

Stacey- I am glad you like it and thanks for the imput. I will have to get that follow button up and running.


----------



## Chi Chi (Mar 7, 2010)

Mrs lam- We love our sheep but let's hope I don't ever have to choose between them and the goats. The goats are top dogs here and they know it! Their sense of entitlement is firmly planted. They will be taking over the house soon! My husband drolls over the jacob sheep but after a wrestling match with our crew I think he is happy with the smaller size and one set of horns. They are beautiful- have you seen the ones with six horns!!!!


----------



## Polarhug (Jul 1, 2010)

Thank you Stacy & Chi Chi... I did find where to type in the label at the bottom. Just can't figure out how to make the list pop on the side.

I really love the idea of the blog though. Facebook is great but I have a ton of non-farmy friends who could really give a rats patootie about how much weight my goat gained this week.

I'll post a link when I get it more squared away! RIght now its embarrasing

**EDIT*
Found it! Its under Layout... then "Add Gadget"... way down on the list you can add the Labels List. sheesh!*


----------



## Chi Chi (Mar 7, 2010)

Great!!! :leap: Make sure you post a link when you can...I would love to know how much your goats weigh and if their poopies are normal. lol


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well Polarhug whats your blog? that way I can go visit


----------



## Polarhug (Jul 1, 2010)

Here ii is. Remember it only has a few posts on it so far, still tweaking and adding posts. Can't wait until it's chock full of farming goodness like Chi Chi in a few weeks.

http://carvingalife.blogspot.com


----------



## Chi Chi (Mar 7, 2010)

Polarhug- I love the picture of your goatie on the rock!!! You are doing a great job on your blog! I really like your set up. :thumb:


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Very cute blog, Polarhug. Nice pictures, cute family. I enjoy reading about others adventures. Especially in out of the way places like Alaska.


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

Chi Chi-I love your blog. You are a blog after my own heart so to speak. Love it! Small potatoes and all. We are right there with you, here in Virginia!


----------



## Polarhug (Jul 1, 2010)

Thank you! I'm just a goof and its been fun to make. I really love reading others so if anyone else has one, let me know - I'm just a big follower  Chi Chi and Stacy's are really neat to read


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Mine is rather random


----------

